# Yo, Philippine P owners



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

One of these days, I'll try to give them "BALUT!" If I can recall, its high in protein.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

ha balut lol.....while ur at it.......try givin them some loompia and pancit haha


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ewww I bet you eat that raw chicken yourself huh? LOL

Ohh by the way F2esh its spelled Lumpia heheh and you forgot to add Adobo!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

f2esh said:


> ha balut lol.....while ur at it.......try givin them some loompia and pancit haha


 Actually I tried giving them some bits of pandesal the other day. The like that bread though, soft in the inside, crunchy on the outside.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Ewww I bet you eat that raw chicken yourself huh? LOL
> 
> Ohh by the way F2esh its spelled Lumpia heheh and you forgot to add Adobo!!


 Yeah i eat that balut, hehehe. The elders here said it increases the amount of cumshot! Actually its a duck embryo. The eggs are just steamed in water so i guess i dont have to worry about additives and other chemicals when introducing it to my P's. But anyway, I'll wait for further replies first.

By the way makoa, adobo is really good in breakfast. I prefer chicken liver adobo with rice for that matter. U should try it too.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I eat balut too. Give them some kare kare (ox tail), they should like it and add some bago ong to that.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Still man im flip and I wouldn't touch da balut!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Still man im flip and I wouldn't touch da balut!!


 you flip? I thought you were Hawaiian.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

vanz said:


> Makoa84 said:
> 
> 
> > Still man im flip and I wouldn't touch da balut!!
> ...


 Im both but im mostly Hawaiian!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I eat balut too. Give them some kare kare (ox tail), they should like it and add some bago ong to that.


 Hehehehehe......BAGOONG (salty shrimp paste) rules!!!








But that might mess up the water, hehehe. But Kare-kare is one of my faves.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Still man im flip and I wouldn't touch da balut!!


 Ei, mabuhay ka kabayan!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

haha pour some sarsi into the tank LOL jkz...that might kil them hm lol....what about like ....palvoron or halo halo haha.....give ur ps some sweets


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Ei, mabuhay ka kabayan!
> 
> What does that mean??


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

f2esh said:


> haha pour some sarsi into the tank LOL jkz...that might kil them hm lol....what about like ....palvoron or halo halo haha.....give ur ps some sweets


 Hehehe, polvoron! You got me on that!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> > Ei, mabuhay ka kabayan!
> >
> > What does that mean??
> 
> ...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

they would tear that ballot up.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

> try givin them some loompia and pancit haha


Talk about pancit, I just gave them a strand of thick PALABOK noodles. They went crazy over it!


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

i also eat balut, its a major aphrodisiac!







maybe one of these days i'll give them isaw (pig's/chicken's entrails)







and to top it off, last course is the soup number five... (ox balls)








peace!


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

cloudy?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If your planning to give your Ps balut.. you might as well give them tocilog with an extra teaspoon of Mang Tomas and chicharon.

BUt seriously, if your gonna feed your Ps balut I suggest you rinse out the baby duck first and avoid the yellow stuff (it'll fogg up your tank).

And you guys are disgusting for eatting that shiz!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

BULT IS HELLA GOOD...YOU AREN'T FILIPINO IF YOU DONT EAT BALUT


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> BULT IS HELLA GOOD...YOU AREN'T FILIPINO IF YOU DONT EAT BALUT


 Thats what I'm sayin


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

yea try some bagoong, or some aramang with green mango.... ummmmm yummy







you should steer away from the balut that shizz is nasty...
















Makoa where you from? you from the Islands? what island?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Grande said:


> yea try some bagoong, or some aramang with green mango.... ummmmm yummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ei, you pronounced "aramang". That's Ilocano word. Are u flip too? :smile:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If your planning to give your Ps balut.. you might as well give them tocilog with an extra teaspoon of Mang Tomas and chicharon.
> 
> BUt seriously, if your gonna feed your Ps balut I suggest you rinse out the baby duck first and avoid the yellow stuff (it'll fogg up your tank).
> 
> And you guys are disgusting for eatting that shiz!!!


 oh, the yellow stuff. Hmmmm... seems like you've tried it before huh.


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If your planning to give your Ps balut.. you might as well give them tocilog with an extra teaspoon of Mang Tomas and chicharon.
> 
> BUt seriously, if your gonna feed your Ps balut I suggest you rinse out the baby duck first and avoid the yellow stuff (it'll fogg up your tank).
> 
> And you guys are disgusting for eatting that shiz!!!


 hahaha!









peace!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

camotekid said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > If your planning to give your Ps balut.. you might as well give them tocilog with an extra teaspoon of Mang Tomas and chicharon.
> ...


 Yeah man.. I was actually born in TONDO. I used to love that when I was a kid.. poking a hole, sucking out the juices, unwrapping it, then eatting everyting in 3 bites. But then my cousin told me to break it apart one time. When I seen that there was a baby duck, I almost threw up man.









Balot.. the miscarriage egg.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

ei, you pronounced "aramang". That's Ilocano word. Are u flip too? :smile: [/quote]
you know that 100% ilocano, born and raised in hawaii on the island of oahu!!


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

just put diniguan in the tank, where you from ? Im over here in Cavite City, Cavite.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What kind beef blood or pork blood....yuck.

What about doggie adobo?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys totally derailed the whole purpose of this thread.







Started off at Feeding & Nutrition, now should me movced to the Lounge.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

14_blast said:


> What kind beef blood or pork blood....yuck.
> 
> What about doggie adobo?


 poodle adobos are good, but i dont eat them anymore.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

rosal548 said:


> just put diniguan in the tank, where you from ? Im over here in Cavite City, Cavite.


 DINUGUAN! Damn you!







ei kabayan, I'm right here in manila. I was there at cavite city last 3 weeks ago at Treasure Chest Bar. I watched some rock bands.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

whao you went to the treasure chest !!!!

I go there all the time, did you meet this chick named "NISSAN" ? she is you young, so flawless, so nieve and so pretty.................... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

never ate dog...never will gives filipinos a bad name.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

rosal548 said:


> whao you went to the treasure chest !!!!
> 
> I go there all the time, did you meet this chick named "NISSAN" ? she is you young, so flawless, so nieve and so pretty.................... ahhhhhhhh


 whoa, sounds good for a piranha diet! I just watched my friends there that played, WHORELOCKE and STAGNANT.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i think you should feed you p with balut if you're planning to breed..they say balut is an aphrodisiac, so might make your p horny and sprawn more....hehehehehe...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> never ate dog...never will gives filipinos a bad name.


haha.. and us koreans, i went to korea to visit my mom's family.... yeah, they eat some weird stuff.. including dog


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

I was just doing a search on what to feed my Rhom to improve growth...and saw this. 'Balut' for piranha's.......hilarious. (Guess it's only funny if you're Filipino).


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

already tried all that stuff guys....some puto,cadereta(sp),sinagung(sp)
pang kare-kare, and some lumpiang shanghai..i even gave them some sars*i(it's a drink to all who dont know,its not the disease)

they dont like it to much...they like the food more from south america


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Geez guys! All the foods y'all talkin bout is making me hungry!









BTW, I didn't realized that there are many Filipino Forumers here.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh man I love Balut







Most people look at me all weird but who gives a you know what :laugh:

Camote, don't waste the balut on your's ps. Just send them to me in a big "balakbayan box"









BTW try feeding them some siopoa







and finish it off with an ice cold "halo halo"


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

siclids said:


> BTW try feeding them some siopao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 siopao,LoL..im eating one right not


----------

